

Share frequency on social networks - mhendric
http://markmhendrickson.com/share-frequency

======
eegilbert
An aside: your blog's theme is gorgeous. Care to share?

~~~
mrmaddog
I'll second that aside. As an aside to this aside, I noticed that the
paragraph starting with "Higher frequency generally leads" is wrapped in
closing </p> tags, as opposed to the <p> </p> (the things you notice when you
highlight text as you read!)

~~~
mhendric
Oops -- fixed!

